# HILFE, Aion stürzt ab!



## Remor (4. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen! ich hab ein sehr seltsames Problem.

Ich benütze Windows Vista Ultimate 64Bit und habe es heute Morgen neu installiert.
Aion ist nun auch wieder auf dem aktuellsten Stand.

Nun mein Problem:
Ich spiele normal Aion... plötzlich Ist der ganze PC auf einen Schlag einfach aus. Bildschirm komplett schwarz, PC total ausgeschaltet,  als ob man ihn vom Netz trennt.
laut Windows war es ein sogenannter Bluescreen, jedoch habe ich kein bischen blau gesehen.
Nunja, ich dachte mir damals nix dabei, und wieder nach so 2-3 Stunden, unangemeldet einfach aus.
und so weiter, inzwischen werden die Abstände zwischen den Abstürzen immer kleiner, momentan dauerts nurnoch 5 Minuten, und der PC ist aus.

Das ist sehr sehr nervig, da ich dieses Spiel gerne auch weiterhin spielen würde.

Info:
Es passiert nur bei Aion. Wenn ich Aion nicht starte, schaltet der PC auch nicht aus!
Ja, ich habe die Temperatur meines CPU überprüft, sie ist lediglich auf 40°C während dem Absturz.
Auch das Netzteil ist nicht sonderlich warm ( auch so 40° schätze ich)
Grafikkarte ist laut meiner einschätzung auch nicht überhitzt.
Grafikkartentreiber sind auf dem neuesten Stand.

Ich wäre extrem Froh, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte! 

PS: Da Windows meint, es sei ein Bluescreen, wurde natürlich eine "Memory.dmp" erstellt, Sie ist im Anhang enthalten, falls jemand daraus schlau wird.
Edit: Die Datei is 400 MB gross ( O_O) ich kann sie nicht uploaden.


----------



## Aion.IsuR (4. Oktober 2009)

das der PC sich ausschaltet ist eine sicherheitsmasnahme,
denn ich glaub nicht, das deine temp nur 40grad hat.

Entweder zu HEISS oder ein Lüfter der CPU setzt aus !


----------



## Linkin~ (4. Oktober 2009)

Remor schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe die Temperatur meines CPU überprüft, sie ist lediglich auf 40°C während dem Absturz.
> Auch das Netzteil ist nicht sonderlich warm ( auch so 40° schätze ich)
> Grafikkarte ist laut meiner einschätzung auch nicht überhitzt.



Mit deinen gefühlten Schätzungen können wir uns nicht mal den Hintern abwischen. Lad dir ein Analysetool herunter und melde dich nochmal...


----------



## xerkxes (4. Oktober 2009)

Bei offenem Gehäuse nochmal probieren. Wenns dann keinen Absturz gibt kannst dir sicher sein, dass du bei geschlossenem Gehäuse einen Hitzestau hast.

Wenn doch kannst ja immer noch Analysetools etc. verwenden und das Problem weiter eingrenzen.


----------



## Roy1971 (4. Oktober 2009)

Remor schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen! ich hab ein sehr seltsames Problem.
> 
> Ich benütze Windows Vista Ultimate 64Bit und habe es heute Morgen neu installiert.
> Aion ist nun auch wieder auf dem aktuellsten Stand.
> ...



Also, da Du Dein System heute morgen neu installiert hast, Tip ich jetzt mal auf falsch oder gar nicht installierte Gerätetreiber. Dieses ist nähmlich in 99 % der Bluesceenmeldungen das Problem. Sieh mal im Gerätemanager nach, ob da Hardware mit einem "Ausrufezeichen" gekennzeichnet ist. Temperatur schließ ich mal aus, da Dein System wohl gestern noch funktioniert (und das mit Aion)... oder??


----------



## Rethelion (4. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

lies mal die Temperaturen von CPU und Grafikarte aus, während du Aion spielst. Dafür nimmst du Coretemp(LINK)und GPUz(Link) her.
Die CPU-Temperatur sollte 60°C nicht überschreiten, die Grafikkarte sollte unter 90°C bleiben.

Dann kannst du noch den automatischen Neustart deaktiveren, damit du die Fehlermeldung vom Bluescreen lesen kannst.
Geh unter Systemsteuerung-->System-->Erweiterte Einstellungen-->Starten und Wiederherstellen; dort nimmst du den Haken raus bei "Automatisch Neustart durchführen".

Außerdem melde ich dein Thema mal zum Verschieben ins Technikforum, da ist es besser aufgehoben.


----------



## Remor (4. Oktober 2009)

.


----------



## Remor (4. Oktober 2009)

Roy1971 schrieb:


> Also, da Du Dein System heute morgen neu installiert hast, Tip ich jetzt mal auf falsch oder gar nicht installierte Gerätetreiber. Dieses ist nähmlich in 99 % der Bluesceenmeldungen das Problem. Sieh mal im Gerätemanager nach, ob da Hardware mit einem "Ausrufezeichen" gekennzeichnet ist. Temperatur schließ ich mal aus, da Dein System wohl gestern noch funktioniert (und das mit Aion)... oder??


 Ich habe alle Treiber vollständig installiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Rethelion schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> lies mal die Temperaturen von CPU und Grafikarte aus, während du Aion spielst. Dafür nimmst du Coretemp(LINK)und GPUz(Link) her.
> Die CPU-Temperatur sollte 60°C nicht überschreiten, die Grafikkarte sollte unter 90°C bleiben.
> ...



als ich die 40° ausgelesen habe, das war mit einem tool namens everest, CoreTemp zeigt mir folgende Daten an:
(Core2Quad)
Core #0 : 97°
Core #0 : 95°
Core #0 : 96°
Core #0 : 91°

Da ist für mich wohl auch als Laie klar, das das der Grund ist, ich hab jetzt das Gehäuse geöffnet nun ist alles nurnoch bei so rund 80°.

Hast du tipps um die Temperatur noch weiter zu senken?

Danke schonmal, mit geöffnetem gehäuse kann ich nun wenigstens spielen ^^


----------



## Rubinweapon (4. Oktober 2009)

gescheiten neuen lüfter kaufen oder die zirkulation im pc gehäuse verbessern


----------



## Xjado (4. Oktober 2009)

ich habs mal mit einem ventilator gemacht ;D hilft vorübergehen ansonsten neuen cpukühler kaufen


----------



## Sylwa (4. Oktober 2009)

Sollte das Problem weiterhin bestehen, geh mal in die Systemeigenschaften (Rechtsklick Arbeitsplatz -> Eigenschaften). Dann auf das Tab "Erweitert" und dann bei Starten und Wiederherstellen gehste auf "Einstellungen" und machst den Hacken bei "Automatisch Neustart durchführen" weg. Wenn dieses Feld aktiviert ist, bekommste eigentlich gar nich die Chance den Bluescreen zu sehn, so schnell geht dass. Sollte nun wieder ein Bluescreen kommen, kannst du den Fehlercode abschreiben und hier posten oder googlen. Ansonsten werf mal ein Blick in die Ereignisanzeige von Windows.

Edit: Ach Gott, erst denken, dann posten.. hast ja Vista... Jedoch kann man bei Vista die Geschichte auch irgendwie machen, ich nutze Vista nur nicht aktiv, deswegen weis ichs nich


----------



## Rethelion (4. Oktober 2009)

Remor schrieb:


> als ich die 40° ausgelesen habe, das war mit einem tool namens everest, CoreTemp zeigt mir folgende Daten an:
> (Core2Quad)
> Core #0 : 97°
> Core #0 : 95°
> ...


Alles über 90°C sollte sogar für einen Core2Quad zu hoch sein; welches Modell hast du denn genau und welcher Kühler ist verbaut?
Außerdem wäre noch interessant wie warm deine Grafikkarte wird und welche Lüfter du sonst noch im Gehäuse verbaut hast.


@Sylwa: Bei Vista ist es genauso, habs in Beitrag #6 schon beschrieben.


----------



## OldboyX (4. Oktober 2009)

Selbst wenn die CPU überhitzt bekommst du keinen Bluescreen. Schon seit längerem takted die CPU sich einfach runter um nicht den Hitzetod zu sterben was sich in deutlichem Leistungsverlust und bei Spielen mit entsprechendem ruckeln äußert.  Hat jedoch dein Bios einen Überhitzungsschutz und du hast dort eine Shutdown Temp für den Prozi angegeben, dann kann das schon der Grund sein (doch dann würdest du höchstwahrscheinlich keinen Bluescreen bekommen).
Der Unterschied zwischen den Temps kommt daher, dass Coretemp die Temperatur der einzelnen Kerne (Tjunction) und andere Tools oft nur die Temperatur an der Oberseite der Prozessorhülle (Tcase) auslesen.

Wenn du einen Desktop-Rechner hast, dann sind diese Temperaturen auf jeden Fall deutlich zu hoch, mein Q6600 ist um fast 25% übertakted und die einzelnen Cores werden nur maximal 60° warm. Solltest du ein Notebook haben kann das schon sein und ist auch kein Weltungergang und nicht der Grund für die Bluescreens.

Insgesamt wäre es sehr hilfreich, wenn du 

a) Genau sagst, welchen Rechner du hast inklusive CPU, RAM, Mainboard, Grafikkarte und Netzteil (mit genauen Bezeichnungen)
b) machst was Rethelion gesagt hat
c) Einen Stresstest mit Prime machst um zu sehen ob dann der Rechner genauso abschmiert
d) Einen 3d Stresstest machst um zu sehen ob dann der Rechner genauso abschmiert


----------



## Dagonzo (5. Oktober 2009)

Remor schrieb:


> Ich habe alle Treiber vollständig installiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sieht danach aus, als wenn der Kühler nicht richtig auf der CPU auf liegt, oder vielleicht völlig verdreckt ist. Hast du die Drehzahl mal kontrolliert? Auf jeden Fall mal reinschauen. Wenn alles ok aussieht dann besser einen neuen vernünftigen Kühler kaufen. Meiner geht nicht mal bei übertakteten 4Ghz pro Kern über 52° C.
Wenn du deine CPU noch ein bisschen länger haben möchtest, dann solltest du was tun. Also nicht nur mit offenen Gehäuse spielen. Selbst bei "nur" 80° würde ich mich nicht trauen, den Rechner über längere Zeit laufen zu lassen.


----------



## Remor (6. Oktober 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Sieht danach aus, als wenn der Kühler nicht richtig auf der CPU auf liegt, oder vielleicht völlig verdreckt ist. Hast du die Drehzahl mal kontrolliert?



Danke, habs rausgefunden, die 4 Kerne sind jetzt nurnoch bei so knapp 60° 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


es ist ein Stückchen Lack abgefallen und irgendwie verklemmt worden ( 0.o) naja, schwer zu erklären ^^

auf jeden fall danke


----------



## Animalm4st3r (6. Oktober 2009)

Lack?? WTF ist da Lack?


----------



## Rethelion (6. Oktober 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Lack?? WTF ist da Lack?



Ich denk mal getrocknete WLP


----------



## Animalm4st3r (6. Oktober 2009)

Ja gut das was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nicht Gut^^


----------

